# Curried Spaghetti and Meatballs



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

1 lb Spaghetti
1 T. Kosher salt

2-4 T. Peanut oil
1 T. Red curry paste
1 ½ C. White wine
1 T. Cornstarch
1/4 C. Peanuts, chopped
1 Lime, cut into wedges
Coriander sprigs

Meatballs

¾ lb. Ground veal
¼ lb. Ground pork
½ C. Italian bread, crumbled
¼ C. Pecorino Romano
½ C. Dry white wine
1 Shallot, minced
2 Garlic cloves, minced
3 T. Italian parsley, chopped
1 Large egg
Kosher salt
Black pepper, fresh ground
Crushed red chili flakes

Soak bread in wine. Squeeze excess wine from bread and combine with all other ingredients, mix well.

Roll meat mixture into balls roughly 2” in diameter.

Place meatballs on a cooling rack set inside a baking sheet, bake at 350º Fahrenheit for 15 minutes. Remove from oven set aside.

Red curry paste

1 ****** lime leaf
1”Piece ****** lime peel
½ Stalk lemongrass, peeled and sliced
1 L. Shallot, sliced
3 Garlic cloves, quartered
4 Bird’s eye chili’s, stems removed
1” Galangal, peeled and sliced
1 t. Shrimp paste
2 t. Fish sauce

Starting with the lime leaf, add ingredients one at a time to a mortar and grind them with a pestle, continue in this fashion until all ingredients have been incorporated.

Bring 4 qr. water to a rapid boil in a stockpot with an inset colander, add salt then stir in spaghetti.

When the water returns to a boil reduce heat to medium and cook for 3 minutes, remove from heat, cover and let sit for 5 minutes.

Immediately after removing pasta from heat, add the oil and curry paste to a hot wok over high flame, stir in the meatball and toss until browned.

Sprinkle with cornstarch, stir to mix then add the wine.

Drain the pasta and toss in the wok with the meatballs, cook for 1 to 2 minutes. If the sauce is to dry add some of the pasta water.

Remove to a platter, garnish with chopped peanuts, coriander sprigs and lime wedges, serve hot with bread.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2008


----------

